# HCG | Methods For Injections



## PHOENIX (May 3, 2015)

Hey everyone! I am just curious to see what the majority thinks is the best method(s) for using HCG. 

Thanks!,


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 4, 2015)

Best method?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2015)

Turkey baster method


----------



## Paolos (May 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Turkey baster method



Glass one from Williams Sonoma works best very smooth


----------



## stonetag (May 4, 2015)

When to use, and for what reasons, or where to inject?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 4, 2015)

I thought the Turkey Baster method was outdated.....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 4, 2015)

A Bork Bork Bork turkey baster Bork Bork Bork crab legs


----------



## Rumpy (May 4, 2015)

I pin belly fat with a slin pin


----------



## wabbitt (May 4, 2015)

OldGoat said:


> I pin belly fat with a slin pin



When I bothered to run it, this is all I ever did.  Simple, quick, and painless.


----------



## Beefcake (May 4, 2015)

You have to inject it into your ball sack to get them to recover quicker.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 4, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> When I bothered to run it, this is all I ever did.  Simple, quick, and painless.



Did you actually notice any difference running it


----------



## wabbitt (May 4, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Did you actually notice any difference running it



I guess things started functioning normally much quicker.  I don't know if anybody here remembers Swale and his protocol, but he prescribed hcg to his trt patients.  That part of it I don't understand.  At this point in my life, it isn't like I will suddenly start making test at normal levels again.  I haven't used hcg in years.  If you are still young and healthy, with normally functioning testicles, then yes, I am going to say hcg makes a difference.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 5, 2015)

That's pretty much what I needed to know. Thanks.


----------



## PHOENIX (May 5, 2015)

OldGoat said:


> I pin belly fat with a slin pin



So you used a Sub-Cut Pin, instead of an Intramuscular Pin? Then pinned it to the Sub-Cut Fat in your belly?

Thanks!,


----------



## ToolSteel (May 5, 2015)

That's what I do also. Honestly it's more uncomfortable that pinning my gear lol


----------



## halfwit (May 6, 2015)

Subq with a slin pin E3.5D at 250iu each.  I'm on TRT, so my production of other hormones like DHEA and pregnenolone are pretty low naturally.  HCG helps restore these by sending a "fake"  LH signal to the various receptors in the hypothalamus/testes.  

I can feel a difference in my state of well-being, as well as keeping the hardy boys from getting sucked up too far.  

My .02c


----------



## j2048b (May 6, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I guess things started functioning normally much quicker.  I don't know if anybody here remembers Swale and his protocol, but he prescribed hcg to his trt patients.  That part of it I don't understand.  At this point in my life, it isn't like I will suddenly start making test at normal levels again.  I haven't used hcg in years.  If you are still young and healthy, with normally functioning testicles, then yes, I am going to say hcg makes a difference.



Not necessarily true....i was off trt since this past october had to quit cold turkey, recent labs are the highest my test levels have been in over 10 yrs at 567!!!! Before trt and after i came off a few times i never went above 377 total test.... Not sure what happened but i do believe that if i hadnot been sending that signal to my nuts over the years with the use of hcg within my trt protocol that they would have never functioned again if i had done just straight test....  Maybe im wrong but i feel that hcg had a part in keeping that signal alive and it might have been what helped my nuts re fire after being of everything for 6 months....


----------



## wabbitt (May 6, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Not necessarily true....i was off trt since this past october had to quit cold turkey, recent labs are the highest my test levels have been in over 10 yrs at 567!!!! Before trt and after i came off a few times i never went above 377 total test.... Not sure what happened but i do believe that if i hadnot been sending that signal to my nuts over the years with the use of hcg within my trt protocol that they would have never functioned again if i had done just straight test....  Maybe im wrong but i feel that hcg had a part in keeping that signal alive and it might have been what helped my nuts re fire after being of everything for 6 months....



That's awesome news for you brother.  My levels were low 300s before I ever started.  My doctor said that it was normal range and fine.  Of course, I disagree.


----------



## McDuffy (May 8, 2015)

i pin 2 inches to the right of my belly button with a slin pin. Are there any other good spots?


----------



## j2048b (May 8, 2015)

Yeah i squeeze a chunk of fat on my dormant abs (haha) and pin from the side not directly into the fat but from the side as pushing directly into my stomach hurts like a biaaatch


----------



## wabbitt (May 8, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> i pin 2 inches to the right of my belly button with a slin pin. Are there any other good spots?


I wouldn't get too hung up on where.  Almost anywhere should be fine.  I would definitely change spots frequently though.  You don't want to keep jabbing the same spot.  It will never have a chance to heal and could cause you some other problems.


----------

